# Welches Echolot für den Einstieg



## Vander (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Echolot für den Einstieg. Ich angel auf einer Talsperre und benötige das Echolot eigentlich für 2 Dinge grössere Fische beim Schleppen sehen und zum Renkenangeln mit der Hegene. Zweiteres ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund. Ich habe gesehen es gibt Echolote welche anzeigen wo welcher Haken der Hegene und wo das Blei ist. Das wäre natürlich klasse.

Aktuell habe ich nur ein Lowrance Hook 2 mit GPS (rund 150€) das war halt noch drin als ich mir mein Boot gekauft habe allerdings sehe ich darauf nichts ausser die Wassertiefe und den Boden wenn es nicht zu tief ist. 

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt so zwischen 300 und 600€. Was könnt Ihr da empfehlen.


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2020)

Moin, ein Gerät in der Preisklasse mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin ist das Garmin Striker+ 7 SV.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es jeden Haken der Hegene anzeigen kann, beim vertikalen auf Waller konnte ich zwar Karabiner und Wirbel vom Vorfach erkennen, aber erstens sind die größer und zweitens war das im eher flachen Wasser bis maximal 7m Tiefe, das Blei wird es sicherlich abbilden können.
Bilder gibt's hier im Thread:




__





						Lowrance Hook Reveal oder Garmin Striker plus 7sv
					

Moin, jo, bei beiden Geräten brauchst Du nichts hochladen, die Karten werden direkt auf den Geräten erstellt.  Bezeichnung der Funktion ist je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich ich würde es als Tiefenkartenerstellung "on the fly" bezeichnen. Garmin nennt es Quickdraw Contours, Lowrance Genesis...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Grüße JK


----------



## Spaßfischer (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 
Ruf doch Mal beim Echolotzentrum Schlageter an, da bekommst du eine top Beratung. Die helfen dir dann sogar das Ding richtig einzustellen.


----------



## plattfisch56 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich fische noch ein Lowrance  x97 und kann die renken bzw. Fische deuten und sehe
Hegene aber ohne nymphen ...ist für mich auch völlig unwichtig.
versuche mal dein gerät richtig auf deine bedürfnisse einzustellen


----------



## Vander (19. Oktober 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten bis hierher.
Ich möchte mein Echolot im Echolotcenter kaufen. 

Ich denke ich kann man Hook 2 noch so einstellen ich werde keine Fische finden.


----------



## Dr.Becks (12. November 2020)

Ich hab mir für den Anfang ein gebrauchtes Lowrance Elite x4 bestellt soll morgen kommen, ich hoffe die 50€ Sind gut investiert.


----------

